# The Callas Legacy Revised and La Diva et le Vinyle in English



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder what the interest would be in the two books below, if they were revised, in the case of *The Callas Legacy*, and translated into English, in the case of *La Diva Et Le Vinyle*.

Obviously, not by the original authors, as they are deceased. The revision and translation would ideally be done by someone with a deep knowledge of the subject. The translator would be, of course, bilingual.

I have had a longing to have *La Diva Et Le Vinyle* translated for years, and even thought of translating it myself, but I don't know enough French (business and musical) to do it justice.

As for Ardoin's _magnum opus_, is in great need for an update. The last edition is dated 1991.

Would the members of Talk Classical be interested in a revision of one, and translation of the other enough to buy these books? Would the level of interest justify the publication, either by subscription, or by a Fund Me movement?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I don't know La Diva et le Vinyle and presumably it would need an update and then a translation, so that's two pieces of work. Perhaps it's never been translated because of The Callas Legacy.

I would be interested in an update of The Callas Legacy, but how would one go about it? Would you keep the Ardoin bits as is unchanged and then add some new reviews for newly discovered material (of which there isn't much more). How would you deal with the Cologne Sonnambula taking into consideration the discoveries by Divina Records? You would need to update the details of the editions available of course.

I would be interested in both of these.

N.


----------

